# Betta First Spawn Attempt, Eggs Didn't Come Out



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

Someone, please I put my bettas together and they're having their first spawning attempt. I got it on video. They have hugged about four times, but no eggs have come out yet. Someone please give me advice

Where are the eggs they are trying to spawn, nothing coming out is one of my betta infertile???

How long should I leave them in there and how many spawn attempts does it usually take for the eggs to come out?


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

i'm really upset i wonder if maybe my female betta is too big for the male, it seems like he's having trouble wrapping around her, but they're about the same size it seems....


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

they've made like 8 attempts and still no eggs and now he's chasing her again arrrrrgh!!!! i wasted my time!!!


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

okay excuse me, two white specks came out...TWO!! oh i'm worried oh gosh and the male hasn't even put them in the bubble nest i'm so worried


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

*HELP!!! My Female Betta Eaten All Ten of Eggs She Produced!*

Someone please help me, my betta have finally spawned and produced eggs and about ten fell out and my stupid stupid male betta fish didn't put them in the nest and the female ate them all!!! someone help me please!

Should I have taken her out after the first ten, how long am I supposed to wait to take her out???


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

i feel like crying this is so frustrating, i need some help from an expert please!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Relax. If your fish are virgin they will take awhile to figure out how to spawn. You're lucky that your pair is even embracing. Usually virgin fish will embrace many times w/o releasing eggs and hours later they will finally get it right. 

Are you sure the female ate all the eggs and there are none in the bubbles?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

No eggs after the first few . . . I've had no eggs for the first few hours of embracing, only few after that. Once the female is thin enough, it should rain eggs. The main cause of this is the female's egg passage was blocked, due to either too fat, too many eggs or both. But there is nothing you can do - if you pull her out, she will eventually release unfertilized eggs.


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

@ option,

the male put ONE egg in the bubble nest, i saw him take ONE into his mouth and that was it, she ate all of the others...


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

@ indjo, so you think that i should just wait and relax a bit. I came home from my part time job and they were spawning and i haven't been able to relax since, that was around 1:00. this is very nerve wracking because i'm worried she will eat all of the eggs


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

They will eat the eggs that aren't fertilized.. relax, a post a minute won't help you any  

It sounds as if they were just trying to figure things out.. as mentioned, virgin fish sometimes need a few attempts to figure things out. They need to make sure the wrap is exactly right to line things up to fertilize the eggs.

Keep an eye on them, remove her when she seems to be finished, regardless if they have any more eggs. Recondition them and try again if you wish. But after she is done dropping the eggs, she needs to be removed. 

This is common and normal - I had a pair the other day where the female went under the nest and kept dropping eggs over and over and they just ate them, no embracing. They were virgins too.. so no frets.. just let them do what they are doing and try again. They just need to figure things out.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes you need to relax. LOL
Some spawn quickly (only a few hours) while some can take a full day.

Whether they eat the eggs or not . . . again there is nothing you can do except hope that they get full before they devour all of them. Then you can artificially hatch them.


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks for all the advice guys and I am sorry that I posted so quickly. It was a a bit stressful, but after a few hours they finally got the hang of it and you were correct indjo, a lot more eggs started coming out once they got the hang of it and the male learned how to pick them up while the female was still recovering. she still ate a good number of them after she came to, but the male got a significant number and put them in the bubble nest. 

i have separated the female and now the male is just sitting under the nest. i'm hoping that he put the eggs in there correctly and everything will go as planned, but we'll see in a couple days if any fry peep out from the bubbles. 

i tried looking for signs of the eggs with a magnifying glass but it was so hard to see them so i can't see if they are in there or not, but the male is just hanging under the nest still.

i hope i didn't take the female away too soon.


----------

